# Dog friendly drivers?



## Lellsus (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi All!

I am in the Carramar/Joondalup area and thinking about taking my dog to participate in some training in Gnangara on a Sat/Sun morning but I don't drive and have started using Uber to get around. Are there any drivers who wouldn't mind taking me and my whippet to and from this activity?

I am happy to put a picnic rug down on the seat to protect your car or chuck you a few extra $$.

I hope someone can help!

Thanks,
Leanne


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

You might have better luck if you post this in the Perth page.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Perth/


----------



## Lellsus (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you! Newbie here and I eventually found the Perth forum!


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Yea I saw it in there. Good luck finding a driver! If you cant find one on here, when you request the Uber call the driver immediately and ask if they are okay with pets. If they aren't, then cancel and try another driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OrlandoUberX said:


> Yea I saw it in there. Good luck finding a driver! If you cant find one on here, when you request the Uber call the driver immediately and ask if they are okay with pets. If they aren't, then cancel and try another driver.


Tell them how much you're going to tip and the blanket also.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I accept dogs only if I'm told in advance. if someone shows up with a dog without telling, I cancel


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*I once picked up a young couple and their Walrus.*


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I accepted a dog recently, the rider texted in advance. I had my own blanket. The dog was young and restless, jumping in the rear. The rider said he's gonna tip for the inconvenience, well, he lied.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've taken several dogs and never had a bad experience.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just a reminder about a therapy dog and service dog, they don't need to text or call ahead, a blanket or a tip.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Therapy dogs may be rejected. Service dogs may be rejected for safety reasons.

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html

*Q1. What is a service animal?
A*. Under the ADA, a service animal is defined as a dog that has been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for an individual with a disability. The task(s) performed by the dog must be directly related to the person's disability.

*Q2. What does "do work or perform tasks" mean?
A*. The dog must be trained to take a specific action when needed to assist the person with a disability. For example, a person with diabetes may have a dog that is trained to alert him when his blood sugar reaches high or low levels. A person with depression may have a dog that is trained to remind her to take her medication. Or, a person who has epilepsy may have a dog that is trained to detect the onset of a seizure and then help the person remain safe during the seizure.

*Q3. Are emotional support, therapy, comfort, or companion animals considered service animals under the ADA?
A*. No. These terms are used to describe animals that provide comfort just by being with a person. Because they have not been trained to perform a specific job or task, they do not qualify as service animals under the ADA. However, some State or local governments have laws that allow people to take emotional support animals into public places. You may check with your State and local government agencies to find out about these laws.

....

*EXCLUSION OF SERVICE ANIMALS*
*Q25. When can service animals be excluded?
A*. The ADA does not require covered entities to modify policies, practices, or procedures if it would "fundamentally alter" the nature of the goods, services, programs, or activities provided to the public. Nor does it overrule legitimate safety requirements. If admitting service animals would fundamentally alter the nature of a service or program, service animals may be prohibited. In addition, if a particular service animal is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it, or if it is not housebroken, that animal may be excluded.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Contuber said:


> Therapy dogs may be rejected. Service dogs may be rejected for safety reasons.
> 
> http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html
> 
> ...


Like I said, service dogs and therapy dogs. I can't think of a reason why you would legitimately deny someone their right and their need. However, some State or local governments have laws that allow people to take emotional support animals into public places.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

*Q3. Are emotional support, therapy, comfort, or companion animals considered service animals under the ADA?
A*. *No.* These terms are used to describe animals that provide comfort just by being with a person. *Because they have not been trained to perform a specific job or task, they do not qualify as service animals under the ADA*.

And your car isn't a public place, is it?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Contuber said:


> And your car isn't a public place, is it?


You are doing business with the public. You need to abide by civil rights statutes.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Furbabies are always welcome in my vehicle.....have lint roller will travel!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Contuber said:


> Therapy dogs may be rejected. Service dogs may be rejected for safety reasons.
> 
> http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html
> 
> ...


In case you didn't notice, the OP requesting the ride for herself and her dog lives in Australia. 
*ADA - Americans with Disabilities Act.*


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I was talking about my experience and American regulations.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

No dogs allowed in my vehicle period.

I don't care if it's a service dog, I would cancel the ride immediately.

My car, my rules.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I actually drive with my dog often. Every single one of my pax loved her. I have a 4.97 rating so it appears no one bothered by the dog. And no where does it say I can't drive with her. But my dog is a Westie which has hair and doesn't have dander which is what causes allergies. 

But if I was going to be a passenger I would definitely contact driver first and ask if bringing her is ok.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Contuber said:


> I accepted a dog recently, the rider texted in advance. I had my own blanket. The dog was young and restless, jumping in the rear. The rider said he's gonna tip for the inconvenience, well, he lied.


No one that says they are going to tip ever tips.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I take well behaved dogs. I have a blanket and a lint roller. 
I do appreciate when the pax calls ahead. 

I tell them we will have to take a minute to spread the blanket and get the dog safe before we can go. I need a safe place to pick you up, spread the blanket, and get the dog in. 

No double park pickup downtown with a dog. Sorry. 

In reality most of the dogs have been in hand bags or little dog slings. 
Older women often have a poodle that fits in their lap. 

I don't get big dogs often.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> *I once picked up a young couple and their Walrus.*


No you didn't ....goo goo g'joob


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> No you didn't ....goo goo g'joob


It may have been the Eggman.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> No dogs allowed in my vehicle period.
> 
> I don't care if it's a service dog, I would cancel the ride immediately.
> 
> My car, my rules.


Here we go, you will have a problem since the first thing a pax will say is you canceled due to the dog. You will end up reported and tossed. You could claim allergies or something but like everything else you are guilty until proven innocent. They have three souls waiting to replace you. You should care if it is a legitimate service dog. You should think about what people who are less fortunate than you have to go through.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Contuber said:


> The rider said he's gonna tip for the inconvenience, well, he lied.





RockinEZ said:


> No one that says they are going to tip ever tips.


Welcome, once more, to my world. Wait until you get the promise of a "big tip" and you receive a _*WHOLE*_ thirty cents. Or he promises to "take care of you" and you are lucky to receive even that thirty cents. He flats you the fare and when you call him on it, he tells you "I took care of you, I paid the fare." So that means that if I did not go out of my way to provide that "extra service" *you were not going to pay me at ALL?*

I got burned on that once. That was all that it took.

...........and Contuber, thank you for post Number Eleven. _*THERE*_ is the out that allergic drivers have. You can exclude the service animal if its presence would "significantly alter" the service provided. Common sense would dictate that an allergic reaction that renders the driver unable to drive is a "significant alteration" (I know, the law and common sense are far too often mutually destructive terms). The District of Columbia does give hackers a pass on hauling service animals if they are allergic. The driver must secure a paper from his doctor that documents the allergy. He then submits it to the Taxicab Commission which stamps it, copies it, puts the original in the driver's manual file and gives the driver a stamped copy to keep in his cab.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Welcome, once more, to my world. Wait until you get the promise of a "big tip" and you receive a _*WHOLE*_ thirty cents. Or he promises to "take care of you" and you are lucky to receive even that thirty cents. He flats you the fare and when you call him on it, he tells you "I took care of you, I paid the fare." So that means that if I did not go out of my way to provide that "extra service" *you were not going to pay me at ALL?*
> 
> I got burned on that once. That was all that it took.
> 
> ...........and Contuber, thank you for post Number Eleven. _*THERE*_ is the out that allergic drivers have. You can exclude the service animal if its presence would "significantly alter" the service provided. Common sense would dictate that an allergic reaction that renders the driver unable to drive is a "significant alteration" (I know, the law and common sense are far too often mutually destructive terms). The District of Columbia does give hackers a pass on hauling service animals if they are allergic. The driver must secure a paper from his doctor that documents the allergy. He then submits it to the Taxicab Commission which stamps it, copies it, puts the original in the driver's manual file and gives the driver a stamped copy to keep in his cab.


Off dog topic real quick. 
I picked up a pax at Palomar airport in Carlsbad after the airport closed at 11:00pm. 
His commuter flight had major mechanical problems and was not going to fly. 
He was too drunk to rent a car. He tried Uber..... Me.

"I will give you $100 as a tip to take me to LAX"
I told him outright that out of 2000 rides, no one that says they will tip actually tips.

He tossed $100 in 20s in the center console and I drove him to his hotel near LAX.

Now back to the current program.... Do you take dogs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> "I will give you $100 as a tip to take me to LAX"
> I told him outright that out of 2000 rides, no one that says they will tip actually tips.
> 
> He tossed $100 in 20s in the center console and I drove him to his hotel near LAX.
> ...


Challenge issued, challenge accepted, he ponied up, you manned up......looks like win-win on that one.

I did forget about the topic, did I not?

Yes, I do take dogs. I do not like Dobermans or toy poodles, but I will take even them. My mother raised dogs, so I know how to act around them and deal with them. As you correctly indicate, it pays to have the lint roller and the towel. I have those for the UberXmobile. The cab has vinyl covered seats and a rubber floor, so the whisk broom and the shovel in the trunk take care of that matter for the cab.

As for cats, GF is a Tweety Bird nut (hence my avatar). She has stuffed Tweety Birds everywhere, including some small ones in all of my cars. When the customer asks about a cat, I tell them that if the cat stays in the back seat and minds its manners, GF's Tweety Birds _*likely*_ will not bother the cat. As everyone knows, Tweety Bird is hazardous to the health of *bad ol' puddy 'tats*. Cats ride at their risk and peril---with the emphasis on the latter.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, allergy isn't the only reason to reject a service dog. If the dog is "out of control", e.g. it does not sit still near the owner or barks repeatedly, it may be excused from service.

Of course, in real life, I would accommodate a rider with disability with a legit service dog, properly trained. I still haven't seen one, though.

Probably I would take a small dog in a purse or cage. But I'd hesitate to give a minimal fare ride again to a medium sized energetic dog and his lying owner.

I had to drive with all open windows to vent out the dog's smell. I had to vacuum clean the interior one more extra time after the shedding dog. Not again.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Welcome, once more, to my world. Wait until you get the promise of a "big tip" and you receive a _*WHOLE*_ thirty cents. Or he promises to "take care of you" and you are lucky to receive even that thirty cents. He flats you the fare and when you call him on it, he tells you "I took care of you, I paid the fare." So that means that if I did not go out of my way to provide that "extra service" *you were not going to pay me at ALL?*
> 
> I got burned on that once. That was all that it took.
> 
> ...........and Contuber, thank you for post Number Eleven. _*THERE*_ is the out that allergic drivers have. You can exclude the service animal if its presence would "significantly alter" the service provided. Common sense would dictate that an allergic reaction that renders the driver unable to drive is a "significant alteration" (I know, the law and common sense are far too often mutually destructive terms). The District of Columbia does give hackers a pass on hauling service animals if they are allergic. The driver must secure a paper from his doctor that documents the allergy. He then submits it to the Taxicab Commission which stamps it, copies it, puts the original in the driver's manual file and gives the driver a stamped copy to keep in his cab.


I'm not aware of anything besides allergies that they mention. Of course they do a lousy job on what you need to do in the event you are allergic so you don't get reported in the first place, like a certificate you mentioned.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The funny thing is that the ADA does state specifically that allergies are not an excuse. Who is the Rocket Scientist who came up with that one? I suspect that whoever it is currently drives one of two certain types of automobiles with a bumper sticker that indicates that the owner is prepared for a certain candidate in a Major National Election. One of those types of automobiles has been mentioned by a certain radio commentator of an extreme political persuasion. The other one is the subject of frequent mockery in many places.

There seems to be conflicting language, here, but, it does leave room for ambiguity. I suppose that its interpretation depends on who is in Office. That some jurisdictions do give a pass for allergies suggests that allergies are, in fact, an excuse. The District of Columbia would never allow a pass on that one, if it were not possible. While D.C. is well known for breaking its own rules and doing so frequently, it would not break any rules in a case such as this.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The funny thing is that the ADA does state specifically that allergies are not an excuse. Who is the Rocket Scientist who came up with that one? I suspect that whoever it is currently drives one of two certain types of automobiles with a bumper sticker that indicates that the owner is prepared for a certain candidate in a Major National Election. One of those types of automobiles has been mentioned by a certain radio commentator of an extreme political persuasion. The other one is the subject of frequent mockery in many places.
> 
> There seems to be conflicting language, here, but, it does leave room for ambiguity. I suppose that its interpretation depends on who is in Office. That some jurisdictions do give a pass for allergies suggests that allergies are, in fact, an excuse. The District of Columbia would never allow a pass on that one, if it were not possible. While D.C. is well known for breaking its own rules and doing so frequently, it would not break any rules in a case such as this.


Not so sure on the politics, I think the intent is that as a TNC operating in a market they must follow the ADA, at a minimum. That could mean if one driver doesn't take a pax, they are to wait until a new driver does take the pax, not just show up who also has allergies. That is in the U training video so again they are off the hook and it is on you getting reported and tossed for it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

While having to wait for the other driver could be a pain, it would not be deemed "unreasonable".

I have not seen the "training video". Does Uber tell the allergic driver to have the user re-submit the request and wait until the second driver shows and takes on the user? I have read similar elsewhere when dealing with this sort of thing, but I can not remember where I read it.

In the District of Columbia, the cab driver simply drives by the person with the aminal. If Enforcement stops him, he shows his paper and is sent on his way. On a call, that might be different.

I did run up against this as a cab company Official. This was before the Taxicab Commission requirement to file the PW down there. One of my drivers responded to a call where the customer was blind. When he saw the guide dog, he refused transport, stated that he had an allergy and left. The woman filed a complaint with the D.C. Human Rights Office. This can be a serious matter, as if you are found liable before a Human Rights Office Process, the city can yank _*EVERY*_ licence that you hold. The ADA was in effect, at the time. I investigated, had the driver bring a statement from his doctor that documented the allergies and vain attempts to treat said allergies. I had the driver come to the hearing, my lawyer examined him and several witnesses. The ruling came in our favour.

At the time, there was no mention of having a driver wait until another one could come and do the transport. The passenger did call the company for another cab. We dispatched one, she took it. She was boo-hoo-hoo-ing about being late and blah-blah-blah, but, as it turned out, she was late when she called the first time. Further, she did not state that she had the dog. I knew the woman. I had hauled her and two of her dogs more than once.

As for the politics, I do not like anyone. I am an equal opportunity basher.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While having to wait for the other driver could be a pain, it would not be deemed "unreasonable".
> 
> I have not seen the "training video". Does Uber tell the allergic driver to have the user re-submit the request and wait until the second driver shows and takes on the user? I have read similar elsewhere when dealing with this sort of thing, but I can not remember where I read it.
> 
> ...


The ADA rule is in their list of videos when you join. They have several short videos to train drivers, like opening the door and providing bottled water.  [This goes back to knowing the laws and regulations, it is your job, or was your job. ]


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The worst animal I have transported was a African Gray in a cage. It was not happy to be in the car. 

Parrots may be able to damage human hearing. I had to ask the pax to cover the cage to calm down the bird. Not sure why she had not in the first place. 

I still have this ringing in my right ear.........


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The worst animal I have transported was a African Gray in a cage. It was not happy to be in the car.
> 
> Parrots may be able to damage human hearing. I had to ask the pax to cover the cage to calm down the bird. Not sure why she had not in the first place.
> 
> I still have this ringing in my right ear.........


I can hear the bird now, tip is included right? Tip is included right?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am not unfamiliar with most of the regulations (or lack thereof) here. Every once in a while something does come up of which I am not aware.

Uber did tell me about the training videos when I first signed on to UberX, but I did not watch them. I already had Uber Taxi, and had it for over one year, so I knew how the application worked.

The water they _*ain't gonna' git---ain't no mints, neither*_*. *Funny, the only time that any Uber user ever has asked me specifically for gum was an Uber Taxi user. GF had left a pack of _*TRIDENT*_ in the cab, the kind that has the plastic bubbles, so I handed the pack to the user and told her to take as many as she wanted. If GF needed more, I would have bought her some. The user took two pieces and handed the pack back to me.

If I see that the user has hands or arms full, I will get the door, at least, or get out and help with the stuff--whatever the user thinks is necessary, especially if it is a lady. That is force-of-habit from all of these years in the cab business. Further, Mrs. Another Uber Driver raised me that way---a bit archaic, to be sure, but that is how my Mother raised me.

Funny, though, this could be the place from which regulators, courts or lawyers hold the TNCs responsible for their drivers. They already hold the cab companies responsible for them, even though the drivers here have affiliated with the cab companies by contract for as long as anyone can remember.



5 Star Guy said:


> The ADA rule is in their list of videos when you join. They have several short videos to train drivers, like opening the door and providing bottled water.  [This goes back to knowing the laws and regulations, it is your job, or was your job. ]


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am not unfamiliar with most of the regulations (or lack thereof) here. Every once in a while something does come up of which I am not aware.
> 
> Uber did tell me about the training videos when I first signed on to UberX, but I did not watch them. I already had Uber Taxi, and had it for over one year, so I knew how the application worked.
> 
> ...


They could hold the TNCs responsible, however I bet in each case they resolve it by tossing the driver for not following their rules, the law or regulation. Drivers are getting tossed since they are independent contractors and not employees.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> They could hold the TNCs responsible, however I bet in each case they resolve it by tossing the driver for not following their rules, the law or regulation.


The hatchet job, no-questions-asked usually pre-empts any specific action by regulators, at least. There was more than one time that a customer complained to the Company about a driver's miscreance where I investigated, substantiated the complaint and expelled the driver. One time, eleven months after the fact, the People's Taxikab Kommissariat sent my company a nastygram with a copy of the complaint letter and asked us what we were planning to do about it. I sent an overly syrupy reply that stated that we had received the complainant's letter shortly after the date shown thereon, investigated it, hauled the offending driver before the Board to Show Cause, which he failed to show, thus we had expelled him from the company. I added that such action was the most that we could do. We did not issue him his hack licence, therefore, we could not take it away from him.

The People's Taxikab Kommissariat was much more careful with my company for as long as I was there, after that one.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Here we go, you will have a problem since the first thing a pax will say is you canceled due to the dog. You will end up reported and tossed. You could claim allergies or something but like everything else you are guilty until proven innocent. They have three souls waiting to replace you. You should care if it is a legitimate service dog. You should think about what people who are less fortunate than you have to go through.


That's a pretty good point honestly. I hadn't really thought of consequences. I can be stubborn at times about things I feel strongly about.

Truth is I'm not really a dog person, but I love cats. I like your idea to say that I'm allergic to dogs. IF I tell that to the pax and/or uber there's not much they can do.

I have nothing against dogs, I just don't want to deal with the hair, urine, and smell in my vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The worst animal I have transported was a African Gray in a cage. It was not happy to be in the car.
> 
> Parrots may be able to damage human hearing. I had to ask the pax to cover the cage to calm down the bird. Not sure why she had not in the first place.
> 
> I still have this ringing in my right ear.........


Lmao


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> That's a pretty good point honestly. I hadn't really thought of consequences. I can be stubborn at times about things I feel strongly about.
> 
> Truth is I'm not really a dog person, but I love cats. I like your idea to say that I'm allergic to dogs. IF I tell that to the pax and/or uber there's not much they can do.
> 
> I have nothing against dogs, I just don't want to deal with the hair, urine, and smell in my vehicle.


I understand, however in case you missed my prior post, you will get reported and tossed if you leave a valid dog, not a pet unless you wait for another driver, who will take the dog. It is on you, allergies or not.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I understand, however in case you missed my prior post, you will get reported and tossed if you leave a valid dog, not a pet unless you wait for another driver, who will take the dog. It is on you, allergies or not.


Maybe I should just keep a blanket in my trunk. If the pax identifies their dog as a service animal, I'll let them in.

I read that a service dog has to wear a vest in the state of Georgia to identify itself as such.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Maybe I should just keep a blanket in my trunk. If the pax identifies their dog as a service animal, I'll let them in.
> 
> I read that a service dog has to wear a vest in the state of Georgia to identify itself as such.


I was going to suggest that and I thought I'd let it go. You could have a tourist or someone doing business in GA who has a service dog. Keep a blanket, it might pay to take the pax than wait for a driver and lose a ping or two. [My friend got a puppy and went into a Starbucks with her. The woman asked if she was a service dog and my friend looked at me like what do you say? She said yes and we grabbed a coffee and bolted out of there.]


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I've four times taken pax with dogs (and at least 20 times had a few "dogs" as pax). The first time, a couple had been out for a romantic evening downtown, they had left their dog with some friends about two blocks from the pickup. The woman was upset about them going home, but the dog staying with friends. They discussed driving back downtown to the get the dog after I dropped them off. I pointed out this defeated the whole idea of Lyft (they both smelled of booze). I offered to stop and pick the dog up, they discussed it and had me turn back to where I picked them up from, the guy and I both got a chuckle watching his wife in heels and LBD run half a block to go get the dog. The second and third times, the pax asked me if I minded stopping to pick up the dog from the sitter on the way home. The final one was "snack dog" in a purse heading to the airport.

Truthfully, all the dogs I've had in my truck were more respectful than their human counterparts.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

FAC said:


> I actually drive with my dog often. Every single one of my pax loved her. I have a 4.97 rating so it appears no one bothered by the dog. And no where does it say I can't drive with her. But my dog is a Westie which has hair and doesn't have dander which is what causes allergies.
> 
> But if I was going to be a passenger I would definitely contact driver first and ask if bringing her is ok.


You drive with your dog? Poor dog


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

If a pax lets me know before hand they have a dog AND brings a blanket to cover the seat AND the dog is friendly - not growling at me the whole time - I'm cool taking the dog. As for tips, its my stated policy that ALL drivers should be tipped on ALL non surge rides period.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> Maybe I should just keep a blanket in my trunk. If the pax identifies their dog as a service animal, I'll let them in.
> 
> I read that a service dog has to wear a vest in the state of Georgia to identify itself as such.


That is absolutely not true. It may actually be in a statute in Georgia. I have no idea. But federal law supersedes it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Maybe I should just keep a blanket in my trunk. If the pax identifies their dog as a service animal, I'll let them in.
> 
> I read that a service dog has to wear a vest in the state of Georgia to identify itself as such.


Absolutely not true anywhere. ADA laws are federal and trump state. There are three categories of assisted animals. Service dogs and therapy dogs have the highest protections. No vest. It's part of HIPPA. All a person can legally ask 1- is that a service dog; 2-what service does it do. No vest required anywhere. The third type is an emotional support animal. Doesn't have to be a dog. I don't remember the laws on them.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> You drive with your dog? Poor dog


She loves the attention. But she's been going everywhere with me since she is a puppy. Trust me she's a happy dog!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lellsus said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am in the Carramar/Joondalup area and thinking about taking my dog to participate in some training in Gnangara on a Sat/Sun morning but I don't drive and have started using Uber to get around. Are there any drivers who wouldn't mind taking me and my whippet to and from this activity?
> 
> ...


Yes, please be nice and lay a blanket down. Before you get in, ask if its okay. (if the driver has allergies that may be a good reason for you to request another driver) Either way, just asking goes a long way. Also, give the driver a couple of dollars for the vacuum if your dog is furry. Our next customer may be allergic.

You can always say its a service dog.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

FAC said:


> View attachment 34065
> 
> She loves the attention. But she's been going everywhere with me since she is a puppy. Trust me she's a happy dog!


As long as the weather conditions don't make leaving your dog in the car hazardous to its health then there is no problem...and as long as you're not one of those people that drags their damn dog into stores then that's fine too.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

D Town said:


> As long as the weather conditions don't make leaving your dog in the car hazardous to its health then there is no problem...and as long as you're not one of those people that drags their damn dog into stores then that's fine too.


I'd never do anything to harm her...like leaving her in the car when it's too hot/cold. But I do take her shopping with me. Most stores allows dogs. Even Krogers and Whole Foods. Indeed they encourage bringing the dog in on extreme weather days. Saks Fifth Ave in Phoenix often has trunk shows for dogs. There are resteraunts in both Phoenix and Denver desgined specifically for humans and their dogs.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'd never do anything to harm her...like leaving her in the car when it's too hot/cold. But I do take her shopping with me. Most stores allows dogs. Even Krogers and Whole Foods. Indeed they encourage bringing the dog in on extreme weather days. Saks Fifth Ave in Phoenix often has trunk shows for dogs. There are resteraunts in both Phoenix and Denver desgined specifically for humans and their dogs.


Just another issue they don't address,  when they say you are not to bring people in your car who are not pax they meant dogs. You never know if you will have pax filling your seats, would it be ok if your dog was on their lap? You definitely don't want to get in an accident and not get covered due to your dog and other pax could be allergic and report you or give you a low rating. I agree it is nice and fun and I'm all for it, however you are working and need to cover yourself for those you don't know.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'd never do anything to harm her...like leaving her in the car when it's too hot/cold. But I do take her shopping with me. Most stores allows dogs. Even Krogers and Whole Foods. Indeed they encourage bringing the dog in on extreme weather days. Saks Fifth Ave in Phoenix often has trunk shows for dogs. There are resteraunts in both Phoenix and Denver desgined specifically for humans and their dogs.


The fact that you have sense enough to not endanger your dog is great and quite frankly the number 1 concern for me. I love animals and hate with a passion those that abuse them.

As for bringing them into stores I don't know what the stores in Denver allow and perhaps the locations there DO encourage that. You live there I don't so I'll defer to you. However HERE I know for a fact it is frowned upon and discouraged. More than once in my younger days working at places like Walmart and at malls I had to be the one to tell people that they had to take little "Mittens" or "Snubs" out of the establishment because dogs were not allowed. More than once we had to deal with the messes made by these "well behaved" animals that the owner would quickly walk away from.

I'm an animal lover. Have my giant pup running back and forth behind me right now but I wouldn't think to take him somewhere that wasn't designated as encouraging animals to be there.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'd never do anything to harm her...like leaving her in the car when it's too hot/cold. But I do take her shopping with me. Most stores allows dogs. Even Krogers and Whole Foods. Indeed they encourage bringing the dog in on extreme weather days. Saks Fifth Ave in Phoenix often has trunk shows for dogs. There are resteraunts in both Phoenix and Denver desgined specifically for humans and their dogs.


I'm not a dog person, I don't like the hair, the smell, the barking, etc... as a driver if I have to get a service dog in my car I will; I even keep a blanket and lint roller just in case. As a pax, If I get in a car and there's a dog in it and I have to put up with it, I will give a low rating.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Manotas said:


> I'm not a dog person, I don't like the hair, the smell, the barking, etc... as a driver if I have to get a service dog in my car I will; I even keep a blanket and lint roller just in case. As a pax, If I get in a car and there's a dog in it and I have to put up with it, I will give a low rating.


The dog hair is a constant never ending battle and, yes, if I hail a ride and the driver has a dog in there I will frown upon it...However I am also a forgiving person to people who provide me a service so if the dog just lays in the front seat and doesn't draw attention I'd likely let it go. If I'm having to use a lint roller because the car is covered in dog hair or because the dog decided it liked my lap then the rating would suffer.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez FAC you also risk a dog bite, a nip, you can't control how full your car is like I mentioned. Once I had my laptop on the front seat with my paperwork. The tipsy girl pax hopped right in the front seat, her gfs got in back. I tried to toss the laptop on the floor before she thought it was a good idea to sit on it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Just another issue they don't address,  when they say you are not to bring people in your car who are not pax they meant dogs. You never know if you will have pax filling your seats, would it be ok if your dog was on their lap? You definitely don't want to get in an accident and not get covered due to your dog and other pax could be allergic and report you or give you a low rating. I agree it is nice and fun and I'm all for it, however you are working and need to cover yourself for those you don't know.


You make a point but my dog is a therapeutic dog under ADA.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

FAC said:


> You make a point but my dog is a therapeutic dog under ADA.


That's great, then she's not a pet. You might need paperwork in case someone asks or reports it. Just another area they don't go over. It's one thing if the dog is a pax, in your case she is with the driver.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> That's great, then she's not a pet. You might need paperwork in case someone asks or reports it. Just another area they don't go over. It's one thing if the dog is a pax, in your case she is with the driver.


Under ADA laws I don't need any paperwork. I also was proactive and informed both Uber and Lyft I drive with her. Uber has no stated policy about drivers and dogs but lyft doesn't allow them (unless they are service or therapy dogs). Also my dog is the kind with hair and doesn't have the dander which causes allergies. Finally, purely by accident, I have a way of keeping her from pax in backseat. I purchased one of those purse holders that connect from the driver to passenger headrest. As I needed a place to put my purse while driving. It serves as a little gate to keep my little one from visiting my Pax. But if a Pax sits in front I either put her in back or what usually happens is the pax falls in love with her and she makes herself at home on their laps.

I've been lucky. Everyone so far loves her. Even gotten 5 star comments about her not even mentioning me!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

D Town said:


> The dog hair is a constant never ending battle and, yes, if I hail a ride and the driver has a dog in there I will frown upon it...However I am also a forgiving person to people who provide me a service so if the dog just lays in the front seat and doesn't draw attention I'd likely let it go. If I'm having to use a lint roller because the car is covered in dog hair or because the dog decided it liked my lap then the rating would suffer.


I'm lucky my dog doesn't shed. But I do wipe the leather interior daily with leather cleaning wipes just in case there is a little hair and more imprortanly her little paws sometimes are muddy. I've also found many paxs are dirtier than my Westie. I do have a gate of sorts that's keeps her from going to the back. Usually what happens is she is compelled to greet the rider and hopefully get attention. Then she curls up and goes to sleep. Except when the pax willingly engages with her.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

D Town said:


> The fact that you have sense enough to not endanger your dog is great and quite frankly the number 1 concern for me. I love animals and hate with a passion those that abuse them.
> 
> As for bringing them into stores I don't know what the stores in Denver allow and perhaps the locations there DO encourage that. You live there I don't so I'll defer to you. However HERE I know for a fact it is frowned upon and discouraged. More than once in my younger days working at places like Walmart and at malls I had to be the one to tell people that they had to take little "Mittens" or "Snubs" out of the establishment because dogs were not allowed. More than once we had to deal with the messes made by these "well behaved" animals that the owner would quickly walk away from.
> 
> I'm an animal lover. Have my giant pup running back and forth behind me right now but I wouldn't think to take him somewhere that wasn't designated as encouraging animals to be there.


Unfortunately there are bad owners who don't pick up after their dog. They give us all a bad rap. One thing is certain, my dog is much better behaved than many kids I see screening at the grocery stores or malls. Most people don't realize she's with me until they look down. But she is a small dog at 17lbs. She just follows me like she's trained to do. When I stop to look at something for a while, she just lays down and takes a nap. You never hear her or see her running down the aisles of any store.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

FAC said:


> Under ADA laws I don't need any paperwork. I also was proactive and informed both Uber and Lyft I drive with her. Uber has no stated policy about drivers and dogs but lyft doesn't allow them (unless they are service or therapy dogs). Also my dog is the kind with hair and doesn't have the dander which causes allergies. Finally, purely by accident, I have a way of keeping her from pax in backseat. I purchased one of those purse holders that connect from the driver to passenger headrest. As I needed a place to put my purse while driving. It serves as a little gate to keep my little one from visiting my Pax. But if a Pax sits in front I either put her in back or what usually happens is the pax falls in love with her and she makes herself at home on their laps.
> 
> I've been lucky. Everyone so far loves her. Even gotten 5 star comments about her not even mentioning me!


I'm glad its worked out for you. I love dogs though I'm not too happy with mine right now since he just chewed up my %&*# brush but I digress...

If the animal is well behaved around strangers and doesn't cause a mess or allergy problem AND - most important of all - is a service/therapy animal then I see no issue but be aware that sooner or later likely sooner - you WILL get dinged for her. Pax ding drivers for crap they have absolutely no power over so dinging you for your dog is just going to happen. That's just a fact. That being said if your ratings are mostly 5 stars then the occasional cat lover dinging you won't matter much really. Enjoy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I love dogs too.

Wonder how my other passengers feel about fleas ?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

D Town said:


> I'm glad its worked out for you. I love dogs though I'm not too happy with mine right now since he just chewed up my %&*# brush but I digress...
> 
> If the animal is well behaved around strangers and doesn't cause a mess or allergy problem AND - most important of all - is a service/therapy animal then I see no issue but be aware that sooner or later likely sooner - you WILL get dinged for her. Pax ding drivers for crap they have absolutely no power over so dinging you for your dog is just going to happen. That's just a fact. That being said if your ratings are mostly 5 stars then the occasional cat lover dinging you won't matter much really. Enjoy.


Although new to driving, I've read many forums. One consistent bit of advice I keep reading is not to obsess over your rating. Although I do obses a bit. I have been doing a running calculation of my ratings. At this point I have one 3*, two 4*, and all the rest 5*. Since I keep this accumulative calculation I have a pretty good idea who gave me the 3 and 4 stars. I do this so I can review the ride and see how I can improve. But as I read in these type forums, and experienced myself, no matter what you do a pax might just ding you bc he's having a bad day or something. So if I get dinged for Mattie, oh well, they likely would have dinged me for something else anyway.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I love dogs too.
> 
> Wonder how my other passengers feel about fleas ?


Fleas are not exclusive to dogs. People can get them too. I bet the same they feel about lice.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trebor said:


> You can always say its a service dog.


WHY OH WHY would you say that? People lying about service dogs is causing so many problems for those with REAL service dogs already.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Agreed!!! I have a tough time as it is. Other than when service dogs are leading the blind or other obvious handicaps, people who rely on them like myself face so much prejudice. What really irks me are all the online sites that advertise service dog registries and sell exorbitant pricy vests when there is no such registry and service dogs are not required to wear vests. It's unfortunate how few people really understand the policy for service dogs.


----------



## up the river (Aug 22, 2015)

I like to drive with my cat..Who likes to ride under the passengers seat...and wait for the non sock wearing entitled millennial. New class of service [email protected]&#k detector


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> The third type is an emotional support animal. Doesn't have to be a dog. I don't remember the laws on them.


*Service Animals and Emotional Support Animals*


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> View attachment 35075


Right, however it isn't your job to enforce it and if you're wrong you will need a better paying job.  You might be right with a snake, pig, donkey are you really going to kick a poor person out who needs that pet?  Definitely getting a 1 star for that one, good luck though.  The rule is if you don't accept the ride you must wait for another driver, to accept the ride, not just another driver. It probably pays, literally to take the pax.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Right, however it isn't your job to enforce it and if you're wrong you will need a better paying job.  You might be right with a snake, pig, donkey are you really going to kick a poor person out who needs that pet?  Definitely getting a 1 star for that one, good luck though.  The rule is if you don't accept the ride you must wait for another driver, to accept the ride, not just another driver. It probably pays, literally to take the pax.


Wait for another person to take the ride? How is that the case if its not classed as a service animal?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> Wait for another person to take the ride? How is that the case if its not classed as a service animal?


You need to prove the animal does not meet the ADA rule. a pet poodle doesn't, now prove it's not a service dog.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You need to prove the animal does not meet the ADA rule. a pet poodle doesn't, now prove it's not a service dog.


From the way you worded your posts it makes it sound as if you're suggesting we have to wait if we don't want to take someone's therapy cat however if cats can't be classed as service animals then why would that be the case?


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Right, however it isn't your job to enforce it and if you're wrong you will need a better paying job.


Right. Just like it's not my job to enforce Uber's "rule" that unaccompanied minors aren't allowed to ride on the Uber platform. Bam!

(I was simply providing information in response to FAC 's statement, "I don't remember the laws on them"; your obsessive need to win even a non-argument on this forum is remarkable...)


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You only need to wait for an ADA dog unless you can prove the owner is lying and it's just a pet. I think you could probably get a ding for not taking a pet, even though you are not required to.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> Right. Just like it's not my job to enforce Uber's "rule" that unaccompanied minors aren't allowed to ride on the Uber platform. Bam!
> 
> (I was simply providing information in response to FAC 's statement, "I don't remember the laws on them"; your obsessive need to win even a non-argument on this forum is remarkable...)


Geez [lighten] up, Francis.  Better check if you have TNC Gap insurance, although I'm sure you've read my posts on that too.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> You need to prove the animal does not meet the ADA rule. a pet poodle doesn't, now prove it's not a service dog.


There is no requirement of the type of dog that can be a service dog. The only requirement is that the dog is specifically trained to do a task to help its human. Seeing eye dogs help people who can't see. A poodle could easily be trained to help someone with PTSD.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> You only need to wait for an ADA dog unless you can prove the owner is lying and it's just a pet. I think you could probably get a ding for not taking a pet, even though you are not required to.


I think it's only respectful for riders to inform the drivers ahead of time if they have a pet. Even though it's not required for a Pax to inform the driver they have a service dog I personally think it's respectful to do so. When I'm a pax I always call the driver to inform them I have a service dog and give them the option to opt out. But I'm just respectful like that. But there are some that might just turn uber in to the ADA and then the driver (and uber) are in real trouble.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez [lighten] up, Francis.  Better check if you have TNC Gap insurance, although I'm sure you've read my posts on that too.


I do have the TNC insurance. Wouldn't be a driver without it. An extra $35 a year is worth the piece of mind the insurance provides.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Maybe I should just keep a blanket in my trunk. If the pax identifies their dog as a service animal, I'll let them in.
> 
> I read that a service dog has to wear a vest in the state of Georgia to identify itself as such.


Your information is incorrect. It's a HIPPA violation to require a service dog to wear a vest.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I love dogs too.
> 
> Wonder how my other passengers feel about fleas ?


I've owned dogs, cats and birds for 27 years and have never had any fleas but that has to do with how you take care of your pets. Some people could introduce them into your vehicle but fleas generally have no reason to jump off a warm blooded dog unless you have hairy warm legs.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm glad its worked out for you. I love dogs though I'm not too happy with mine right now since he just chewed up my %&*# brush but I digress...


There are no bad dogs, just bad owners! Excercise, my friend! Nothing calms a dog like exercise. Works wonders.
I've had so many rescues and they all came with problems. Patience, consistency, training, exercise, discipline, attention and throw in a few good chews and toys.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm an animal lover. Have my giant pup running back and forth behind me right now but I wouldn't think to take him somewhere that wasn't designated as encouraging animals to be there


D town get off the computer and take that giant pup for a walk!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The worst animal I have transported was a African Gray in a cage. It was not happy to be in the car.
> 
> Parrots may be able to damage human hearing. I had to ask the pax to cover the cage to calm down the bird. Not sure why she had not in the first place.
> 
> I still have this ringing in my right ear.........


What?
Your right about screaming parrots. They can damage your hearing. First hand knowledge.
Stupid woman - always cover a screaming bird to quiet it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I had a Senegal Parrot for over 20 years. The vet said he could have been 20 when I got him. 
Sigmond Bird. He used to ride my dog around the house. 

Yes they can be very loud if they want to be.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Choochie said:


> I've owned dogs, cats and birds for 27 years and have never had any fleas but that has to do with how you take care of your pets. Some people could introduce them into your vehicle but fleas generally have no reason to jump off a warm blooded dog unless you have hairy warm legs.


That's funny. I just had that visualization of that happening.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> The worst animal I have transported was a African Gray in a cage. It was not happy to be in the car.
> 
> Parrots may be able to damage human hearing. I had to ask the pax to cover the cage to calm down the bird. Not sure why she had not in the first place.
> 
> I still have this ringing in my right ear.........


I would have declined that ride. I'm horrified of birds. I wouldn't have been able to safely drive the pax and his damn bird anywhere


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Choochie said:


> There are no bad dogs, just bad owners! Excercise, my friend! Nothing calms a dog like exercise. Works wonders.
> I've had so many rescues and they all came with problems. Patience, consistency, training, exercise, discipline, attention and throw in a few good chews and toys.


I'm going to assume you're not insinuating I'm a bad owner.

The dog has more toys than I do and gets new ones all the time and when I have off we spend a good chunk of the day running around. He has more energy than I.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

D Town said:


> I'm going to assume you're not insinuating I'm a bad owner.
> 
> The dog has more toys than I do and gets new ones all the time and when I have off we spend a good chunk of the day running around. He has more energy than I.


Nothing better than pampering your pup!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I had a Senegal Parrot for over 20 years. The vet said he could have been 20 when I got him.
> Sigmond Bird. He used to ride my dog around the house.
> 
> Yes they can be very loud if they want to be.


My bird likes to ride around on the GSD's. too, very funny. 
In captivity these smaller sized birds can live to about 35. How long did you have him? The larger birds like Grays, Amazons, Cockatoos and Macaws live upwards of 80 years. I wonder how they could deduce your bird's age. I've never heard of any way to determine a birds age. Did they tell you how they knew? I haven't noticed any wrinkles on mine.  
I've got 2 Golden Capped Conures, screeching machines, one I finished weaning who is now 22 years old. He is very imprinted on me. Doesn't even bother with the female of his species. When he screams it is ear shattering, but I would never give him up. They like to match the volume in the home. When I get loud he gets loud, when the dogs bark they bark. Birds are the great imitators. Very intelligent. Very messy though.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

FAC said:


> I would have declined that ride. I'm horrified of birds. I wouldn't have been able to safely drive the pax and his damn bird anywhere


Oh c'mon damn bird? By the way cute Westie. What happened to you and birds? You sound like you had a negative with some bird. Gotta hear this one. Why would anyone fear a bird, but I know some people do. Snakes, bats, maybe, what about a bird scares you? Just curious if you care to share.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm going to assume you're not insinuating I'm a bad owner.
> 
> The dog has more toys than I do and gets new ones all the time and when I have off we spend a good chunk of the day running around. He has more energy than I.


You're the one that said he destroyed something and that he was running around while you were talking to us. 
Lighten up D Town


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

We're not exactly sure how it happened. When I was 3 my parents rented a house with bats but I consciously don't remember them. We moved quickly and the next door neighbor had this little bird that would flap around me. That's all we (my folks and I) can think of why I'm so terrified of birds. I'd be driving and if a bird flew by outside I'd duck. If one flies near me I jump and scream. Little quail don't scare me maybe because they don't fly. Strangest part I'm not scared of bats. I think they are really cool. But I am most terrified of birds.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Choochie said:


> Oh c'mon damn bird? By the way cute Westie. What happened to you and birds? You sound like you had a negative with some bird. Gotta hear this one. Why would anyone fear a bird, but I know some people do. Snakes, bats, maybe, what about a bird scares you? Just curious if you care to share.


Oops see post below. Forgot to reply to this question directly. Thanks for noticing how cute Mattie is. She knows she's hot stuff but hates getting her picture taken. I have to do it on the sly or she will purposely look away at just the right moment. That's a terrier for you.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

FAC said:


> We're not exactly sure how it happened. When I was 3 my parents rented a house with bats but I consciously don't remember them. We moved quickly and the next door neighbor had this little bird that would flap around me. That's all we (my folks and I) can think of why I'm so terrified of birds. I'd be driving and if a bird flew by outside I'd duck. If one flies near me I jump and scream. Little quail don't scare me maybe because they don't fly. Strangest part I'm not scared of bats. I think they are really cool. But I am most terrified of birds.


Well I figured it was something in your youth or you saw the Alfred Hitchcock movie.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FAC said:


> I think it's only respectful for riders to inform the drivers ahead of time if they have a pet. Even though it's not required for a Pax to inform the driver they have a service dog I personally think it's respectful to do so. When I'm a pax I always call the driver to inform them I have a service dog and give them the option to opt out. But I'm just respectful like that. But there are some that might just turn uber in to the ADA and then the driver (and uber) are in real trouble.


I'm confused a bit. In another post you referred to Mattie as "therapeutic." The ADA describes "therapy" dogs as those that provide comfort, but seems to differentiate between therapy and service dogs. In this post you call her a "service dog." So is she trained to aid you by performing a specific task, as such animals are defined by the ADA? (I'm sorry if that question is offensive; I'm just trying to understand.) If you say, "MYOB" that's okay! 
I've also seen the term "therapy dog" used to describe the ones that visit in hospitals and nursing homes. I was surprised the morning following shoulder surgery to have such a visit from a nice little dog.
I have a couple of Yorkies, and while they're fun for us, I don't see them being of any comfort to ill or aging people. That would take some serious training and especially attitude adjustment!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Choochie said:


> My bird likes to ride around on the GSD's. too, very funny.
> In captivity these smaller sized birds can live to about 35. How long did you have him? The larger birds like Grays, Amazons, Cockatoos and Macaws live upwards of 80 years. I wonder how they could deduce your bird's age. I've never heard of any way to determine a birds age. Did they tell you how they knew? I haven't noticed any wrinkles on mine.
> I've got 2 Golden Capped Conures, screeching machines, one I finished weaning who is now 22 years old. He is very imprinted on me. Doesn't even bother with the female of his species. When he screams it is ear shattering, but I would never give him up. They like to match the volume in the home. When I get loud he gets loud, when the dogs bark they bark. Birds are the great imitators. Very intelligent. Very messy though.


I got the bird from an animal shelter. I was told by the shelter he was an "adult" but they had no idea how old he was. 
When I took him to the local bird vet, he said his best guess was 15 to 20 years old.

I had him until 2001, so I had him 21 years. He liked to snag veggies from my plate at dinner. He obviously thought it was funny. He had a large cage, but he controlled the door himself. He would get in, shut the door and latch it. He came and went as he pleased. He liked the purch by the TV best. He liked TV.

I got the dog as a pup, so the bird was always the boss as long as the dog lived (14 years). The bird actually grieved when the dog passed on.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FAC said:


> We're not exactly sure how it happened. When I was 3 my parents rented a house with bats but I consciously don't remember them. We moved quickly and the next door neighbor had this little bird that would flap around me. That's all we (my folks and I) can think of why I'm so terrified of birds. I'd be driving and if a bird flew by outside I'd duck. If one flies near me I jump and scream. Little quail don't scare me maybe because they don't fly. Strangest part I'm not scared of bats. I think they are really cool. But I am most terrified of birds.


So am I correct in assuming Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" was not on your watch list.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm confused a bit. In another post you referred to Mattie as "therapeutic." The ADA describes "therapy" dogs as those that provide comfort, but seems to differentiate between therapy and service dogs. In this post you call her a "service dog." So is she trained to aid you by performing a specific task, as such animals are defined by the ADA? (I'm sorry if that question is offensive; I'm just trying to understand.) If you say, "MYOB" that's okay!
> I've also seen the term "therapy dog" used to describe the ones that visit in hospitals and nursing homes. I was surprised the morning following shoulder surgery to have such a visit from a nice little dog.
> I have a couple of Yorkies, and while they're fun for us, I don't see them being of any comfort to ill or aging people. That would take some serious training and especially attitude adjustment!


Yes she is both. Service dog to me, but I take her to nursing homes and children hospitals as a therapy dog. I mistyped earlier bc she is both. Although I did her basic puppy potty training I hired professional trainer to assist me with my PTSD.

My Mattie (my current Westie) is a bundle of love that she believes must be shared with all creatures. It's incredible what a little healer she is. I can't tell you how many people said they didn't like dogs or were scars of dogs until they met Mattie. She lights up the eyes of the elderly and helps kids forget for a bit they are sick. She is a very special "furman" as I call her. Not human but more than just a dog. Not all dogs have that nature. But she is also disciplined and specifically trained to help me with PTSD.

My previous Westie tolerated other humans but would have been content if it was just me and her in the world. She would not have been a good therapy dog. But Roxie was a great service dog for me. Until I watched her get hit by a car. But that made space for my precious Mattie.

I learned with Roxie it was too hard to train her myself to act as my service dog so I hired a professional trainer. Not sure if your familiar with Westies but they are extremely smart and stubborn. I used the same trainer with Mattie. But the law doesn't require professional trainers to train a service dog. In my case I was too much of a pushover and the two Westies were training their human not vice versa.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> So am I correct in assuming Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" was not on your watch list.


I watched it. Didn't like it but it didn't scare me like real birds do. I could never have been the actress in that movie!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I got the bird from an animal shelter. I was told by the shelter he was an "adult" but they had no idea how old he was.
> When I took him to the local bird vet, he said his best guess was 15 to 20 years old.
> 
> I had him until 2001, so I had him 21 years. He liked to snag veggies from my plate at dinner. He obviously thought it was funny. He had a large cage, but he controlled the door himself. He would get in, shut the door and latch it. He came and went as he pleased. He liked the purch by the TV best. He liked TV.
> ...


Although I'm terrified by birds they are an incredible species. I think it's awesome your bird would open and close and lock his cage. How ingenious! Personally I can't even be in a room with a bird in a cage. My friend who has a bird either puts a sheet over the cage or moves the cage to the laundry room when I come over. It's a strange fear I know but it's a real one.


----------



## insertgenericusername (Apr 8, 2016)

Lellsus said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am in the Carramar/Joondalup area and thinking about taking my dog to participate in some training in Gnangara on a Sat/Sun morning but I don't drive and have started using Uber to get around. Are there any drivers who wouldn't mind taking me and my whippet to and from this activity?
> 
> ...


I love dogs! I'd personally rather spend my day driving dogs around than you boring humans.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

insertgenericusername said:


> I love dogs! I'd personally rather spend my day driving dogs around than you boring humans.


I'm with you. Dogs are so honest and loyal. But mine is a little drama queen at times. I do however often like dogs more than humans.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Oh c'mon damn bird? By the way cute Westie. What happened to you and birds? You sound like you had a negative with some bird. Gotta hear this one. Why would anyone fear a bird, but I know some people do. Snakes, bats, maybe, what about a bird scares you? Just curious if you care to share.





FAC said:


> We're not exactly sure how it happened. When I was 3 my parents rented a house with bats but I consciously don't remember them. We moved quickly and the next door neighbor had this little bird that would flap around me. That's all we (my folks and I) can think of why I'm so terrified of birds. I'd be driving and if a bird flew by outside I'd duck. If one flies near me I jump and scream. Little quail don't scare me maybe because they don't fly. Strangest part I'm not scared of bats. I think they are really cool. But I am most terrified of birds.


My love also has a fear of flying birds. Thinks their pretty stationary but if their flying anywhere close she's done. I believe there was an incident or two with seagulls in her youth. From what I hear you should be careful eating food in their vicinity.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FAC said:


> Yes she is both. Service dog to me, but I take her to nursing homes and children hospitals as a therapy dog. I mistyped earlier bc she is both. Although I did her basic puppy potty training I hired professional trainer to assist me with my PTSD.
> 
> My Mattie (my current Westie) is a bundle of love that she believes must be shared with all creatures. It's incredible what a little healer she is. I can't tell you how many people said they didn't like dogs or were scars of dogs until they met Mattie. She lights up the eyes of the elderly and helps kids forget for a bit they are sick. She is a very special "furman" as I call her. Not human but more than just a dog. Not all dogs have that nature. But she is also disciplined and specifically trained to help me with PTSD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. Yes, very familiar with Westies. My parents got the first one when I was in junior high, around 1957. They bred them for several years after that. My sister had one until this past year when she had to put it down. They are great little dogs.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I got the bird from an animal shelter. I was told by the shelter he was an "adult" but they had no idea how old he was.
> When I took him to the local bird vet, he said his best guess was 15 to 20 years old.
> 
> I had him until 2001, so I had him 21 years. He liked to snag veggies from my plate at dinner. He obviously thought it was funny. He had a large cage, but he controlled the door himself. He would get in, shut the door and latch it. He came and went as he pleased. He liked the purch by the TV best. He liked TV.
> ...


I'm sorry about your bird (and dog). Senegal's are very nice birds, quiet generally, not as animated as a conure,. 
Mu consure eats everything I do. He really likes the chicken bones and screams if I don't give him the bone. He breaks them open and goes for the marrow.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Choochie said:


> I'm sorry about your bird (and dog). Senegal's are very nice birds, quiet generally, not as animated as a conure,.
> Mu consure eats everything I do. He really likes the chicken bones and screams if I don't give him the bone. He breaks them open and goes for the marrow.


Looks like I'm not the only human trained by their animals. Animals of any nature are so special. I believe they are angels sent from God. They chose us, we don't chose them.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

So FAC if you had to pick up a dog how would your dog react? Must be dog friendly. Westie's are tough little breeds, like all terriers, they aren't scared of much.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Choochie said:


> So FAC if you had to pick up a dog how would your dog react? Must be dog friendly. Westie's are tough little breeds, like all terriers, they aren't scared of much.


She's only scared of horses for some reason. Other than that she has the Napoleon complex she thinks she is as big as any creature she encounters. If I picked up another dog, I would guess I'd have to put her in the backseat with the dog so she can make a new friend. She'd at min have to greet the dog then curl up in the front. Only met one dog she didn't like and got into a fight with. But it wasn't Mattie's fault the dog was a mean viscous dog. Mattie was confused didn't understand why the dog was grumpy and why it didn't want to play with her.

I wouldn't be able to pick up a cat. First I'm deathly allergic to them. Just going to the vet makes my eyes water. Second Mattie wants to be friends with a cat so badly she forgets boundaries and she's got her butt kicked by a cat more than once. All she wants to do is be friends but cats are like what's this happy dog doing in my space?

If I picked up 3 passengers, which I have and they didn't care to experience Mattie. She often sleeps on my left leg up against the door out of the way. She often likes that position when we drive. Or standing on the center console watching to make sure I drive the correct way. On road trips she has a car seat which is like a bed that sits up tall. Which I'll connect her harness to the seatbelt. The. She safely can put her head out the window and enjoy the wind in her face.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Is the seat like these? The pup in the rear is a Maltese/Yorkie, or "Morkie." Pictured in front is a Yorkie, but he doesn't really look like our past three Yorkies.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Is the seat like these? The pup in the rear is a Maltese/Yorkie, or "Morkie." Pictured in front is a Yorkie, but he doesn't really look like our past three Yorkies.


Similar type seats but Mattie's is a bit higher. She can reall see out the window. Your dogs are just adorable! Dogs rule!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

These guys can see out , too. The seats are adjustable, by tightening the belt over the headrest. The Yorkie likes to see out, and bark at people and other dogs. The Morkie doesn't seem to care; he just enjoys the ride. They are a just turning a year, and still in training. 
Forgot to add that the picture is from a few months back; they're bigger now.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

FAC said:


> Your information is incorrect. It's a HIPPA violation to require a service dog to wear a vest.


You are incorrect. In the state of Ga it's required.

Don't go calling someone incorrect unless you know what you're talking about.

I did some research.

Looks like you spoke out of turn, thus making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> You are incorrect. In the state of Ga it's required.
> 
> Don't go calling someone incorrect unless you know what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


I too saw that when I read up on the law in GA. It might take a court challenge to see whether the ADA would make the state requirement to display evidence of special training enforceable. The ADA apparently allows leeway to states and local governments on some things, like accessibility to public places where safety is an issue, for example.
BTW, I think it is the ADA, not HIPPA rules in this situation.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I'm sorry about your bird (and dog). Senegal's are very nice birds, quiet generally, not as animated as a conure,.
> Mu consure eats everything I do. He really likes the chicken bones and screams if I don't give him the bone. He breaks them open and goes for the marrow.


Nothing to be sorry about. We are all here on the temporary plan.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> You are incorrect. In the state of Ga it's required.
> 
> Don't go calling someone incorrect unless you know what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


HIPPA deals only with your personal health information, and how it is handled. not your dog's.

A vest on a dog would be no more informative than a cane or walker.

Nope HIPPA is for those of us that worked in health care and health care IT.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> HIPPA deals only with your personal health information, and how it is handled. not your dog's.
> 
> A vest on a dog would be no more informative than a cane or walker.
> 
> Nope HIPPA is for those of us that worked in health care and health care IT.


It looks like for GA the dog needs to be identified as being trained, so it's a pet unless it is identified. The fine in GA for a violation is a min. of 90 days in jail and a max. of $500, one or both so don't get that wrong, it's not worth it. The focus is on the dog's qualifications and not on the person with the disability. HIPPA laws protect a person's privacy related to medical conditions. Asking if you are disabled or needing to prove it was her point. I guess if GA is asking the dog for proof and not the owner they are getting around the HIPPA law.

I guess you could say there are several medical conditions that require a cane or walker, even a wheelchair, however not everyone who uses those medical devices are disabled. Probably a trained dog in GA is the only way to know if someone is disabled, without assuming. There are still too many people and entities who violate the ADA laws that the DOJ fines. It is a big deal and a serious matter. I hope good drivers on here would handle a violation they see and report it, even if it means being a snitch. Oh no he didn't.  I still can't understand how someone who is disabled visiting GA can show their dog is trained, unless people normally carry some sort of certificate? I did not see in the law where the dog needs to wear a vest or harness or something that identifies the dog as being trained, just that the dog is trained.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> It looks like for GA the dog needs to be identified as being trained, so it's a pet unless it is identified. The fine in GA for a violation is a min. of 90 days in jail and a max. of $500, one or both so don't get that wrong, it's not worth it. The focus is on the dog's qualifications and not on the person with the disability. HIPPA laws protect a person's privacy related to medical conditions. Asking if you are disabled or needing to prove it was her point. I guess if GA is asking the dog for proof and not the owner they are getting around the HIPPA law.
> 
> I guess you could say there are several medical conditions that require a cane or walker, even a wheelchair, however not everyone who uses those medical devices are disabled. Probably a trained dog in GA is the only way to know if someone is disabled, without assuming. There are still too many people and entities who violate the ADA laws that the DOJ fines. It is a big deal and a serious matter. I hope good drivers on here would handle a violation they see and report it, even if it means being a snitch. Oh no he didn't.  I still can't understand how someone who is disabled visiting GA can show their dog is trained, unless people normally carry some sort of certificate? I did not see in the law where the dog needs to wear a vest or harness or something that identifies the dog as being trained, just that the dog is trained.


Nope. HIPPA is about health care information, not conditions. 
Very different. 
I have been trained yearly on HIPPA regulations yearly since it was passed as law.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I think the point both of us are making now is that the medical records and information contains many things including being disabled, conditions and medications. There are very few circumstances where that information should be made public. We are challenging whether proving a service dog is a service dog would break any privacy laws. HIPPA laws are to protect the information from being made public. I'd like to see if this issue is an issue, maybe not on a forum about drivers. 

The HIPAA Privacy Rule establishes national standards to protect individuals’ medical records and other personal health information and applies to health plans, health care clearinghouses, and those health care providers that conduct certain health care transactions electronically. The Rule requires appropriate safeguards to protect the privacy of personal health information, and sets limits and conditions on the uses and disclosures that may be made of such information without patient authorization. The Rule also gives patients rights over their health information, including rights to examine and obtain a copy of their health records, and to request corrections.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think the point both of us are making now is that the medical records and information contains many things including being disabled, conditions and medications. There are very few circumstances where that information should be made public. We are challenging whether proving a service dog is a service dog would break any privacy laws. HIPAA laws are to protect the information from being made public. I'd like to see if this issue is an issue, maybe not on a forum about drivers.
> 
> The HIPAA Privacy Rule establishes national standards to protect individuals' medical records and other personal health information and applies to health plans, health care clearinghouses, and those health care providers that conduct certain health care transactions electronically. The Rule requires appropriate safeguards to protect the privacy of personal health information, and sets limits and conditions on the uses and disclosures that may be made of such information without patient authorization. The Rule also gives patients rights over their health information, including rights to examine and obtain a copy of their health records, and to request corrections.


Nope. You still have it wrong.

Look at what the Gov has to say.
"Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act, a US law designed to provide privacy standards to protect patients' medical records and other health information provided to health plans, doctors, hospitals and other health care providers."

It was designed to protect insurance records at first, and then expended to all medical records. A dog in a vest is not a medical record.

Believe me I have read every word of the law. I have been questioned by professional trainers yearly.

It only covers the disclosure of information, by information handlers and health care providers.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Nothing to be sorry about. We are all here on the temporary plan.


Don't remind me
Are those 2 hams taking the selfie in your avatar your new pack? The white a bull terrier and the red an apbt?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Don't remind me
> Are those 2 hams taking the selfie in your avatar your new pack? The white a bull terrier and the red an apbt?


No I stole that photo from a friend. We do not know who created it.

I have had both a Bull Terrier and an American Pit Bull at different times. 
Great dogs. I liked the photo and turned it into an avatar.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> You are incorrect. In the state of Ga it's required.
> 
> Don't go calling someone incorrect unless you know what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


Reversoul...
It appears the fool is you by limiting your research until you found evidence that you were right in order to ensure I am wrong and call me names. You should have continued your research buddy before calling me names. I take offense to that. No need to be mean on this site or call people names!

As a simple reminder, federal law trumps state law every time. Even in Georgia.

The Georgia state laws claims, "Guide dog or service dog must be identified as having been trained by a school for seeing eye, hearing, service, or guide dogs..."

Vs....

The ADA laws claims, "People with disabilities have the right to train the dog themselves and are not required to use a professional service dog training program..."

Theses two laws contradict each other. Generally when there is a conflict in federal and state law, federal law trumps state law.
One guess for why there is conflict in the two laws is the dates they were last amended. The ADA provision on service animals was updated in 2010 and again in 2013. The last update to the Georgia statute on service animals looks like it occurred in 2007.

When the federal government passes laws, it is basically setting a minimum standard that all states must respect. Individual states are then free to adopt stronger protections or to fill in gaps in protection left by the federal framework. The only thing states cannot do is say that people in that state get less protections/rights than set out in the federal law.

In this case, the ADA provides greater rights/protections to a disabled individual than the language in the state law. So the ADA provisions trump the language in the state law.

Under the ADA guidelines...A service dog is not required to have any kind of paperwork, nor are they required to wear a special harness or identifying badge, though it is recommended (just because a disabled person and SD are less likely to be questioned if the SD is wearing a SD vest, and it also keeps other people from assuming that it's okay to run up and pet your dog while he/she is working). The only two questions a shop owner/employee can ask you are 1) Is your dog a service dog? and 2) What tasks is it trained to do for your disability? They cannot ask you what your disability is. They do have the right to ask you to leave if your SD is behaving badly (being aggressive, barking, relieving himself inside, etc.).

When it comes to disability law, the law that gives greater protection to the disabled person always wins out. In this case, the ADA would trump Georgia law. If the Georgia law were less restrictive for the disabled person than the ADA, however, the state law would win.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think the point both of us are making now is that the medical records and information contains many things including being disabled, conditions and medications. There are very few circumstances where that information should be made public. We are challenging whether proving a service dog is a service dog would break any privacy laws. HIPPA laws are to protect the information from being made public. I'd like to see if this issue is an issue, maybe not on a forum about drivers.
> 
> The HIPAA Privacy Rule establishes national standards to protect individuals' medical records and other personal health information and applies to health plans, health care clearinghouses, and those health care providers that conduct certain health care transactions electronically. The Rule requires appropriate safeguards to protect the privacy of personal health information, and sets limits and conditions on the uses and disclosures that may be made of such information without patient authorization. The Rule also gives patients rights over their health information, including rights to examine and obtain a copy of their health records, and to request corrections.


In this case I admit I was wrong. I was under the understanding the HIPPA protected personal health info in general. Not just with disclosures. Thanks for the information and clearing that up for me. Also thank you for not calling me names because I didn't fully understand the HIPPA specific laws. I love learning new things. So thanks again for the info.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

The real issue with Georgia is its ADA laws are outdated as it relates to service dogs as I mentioned above. But Georgia isn't the only state with outdated laws. They are all over the place. Although this matter is a bit more serious, I'm sure you all will get a chuckle from these outdated laws...

Motorists take heed: If you ever find yourself driving at night through rural parts of Pennsylvania, state law requires that you stop every mile to send up a rocket signal. It's true. And if you see a skittish team of horses coming toward you, be sure to take your car apart, piece by piece, and hide it under the nearest bushes-unless, of course, you want to be in violation of state law.

Seem implausible? Actually, this absurd Pennsylvania law is technically still on the books. In fact, Pennsylvania is not alone. If you look hard enough, each state has its own collection of outdated, silly laws. And while these laws may never be enforced, they are still legally valid because no one has bothered to repeal them. Most of these laws are so old, lawmakers themselves aren't even aware that many of them exist.

*Have you broken any of these Laws?*

Let's take Missouri for example. Just so you know-you can't drive down the highway with an uncaged bear in your car. But if you happen to pass into Farmington, Connecticut, you will have to share the road with bovine travelers. In this city, cows have the same rights on the roads as do motorists.

When parking your elephant at a meter in Orlando Florida, be sure to deposit the same amount of change as you would for a regular motor vehicle. And if you stop for a beer in North Dakota, don't expect to get any pretzels with your beverage. It's against the law in that state to serve beer and pretzels at the same time.

*Concerning Man's Best Friend*

If you are a dog owner, be sure to take care not to violate any of the numerous laws concerning your four-legged pal. If you're planning a short stint in Hartford, Connecticut, you might want to keep your dog's obedience training under wraps. It's against the law to educate dogs in that city.

In some places, it's also against the law to expose your dog to the hazards of smoking. In Illinois, for example, it's illegal to give lighted cigars to your pets-even if they do enjoy a good Cuban from time to time. If you happen to stay in Normal , Oklahoma, be sure to restrain yourself from teasing dogs by making ugly faces. You guessed it, that kind of inflammatory behavior is against the law.

*Blue Laws*

Blue Laws are those established specifically to prohibit certain behavior on Sundays, or "God's Day." Although in general, few people strictly uphold the Sabbath anymore, many cities and towns across America still have legal reminders of this observance on the books. For example, in Salem, West Virginia, it's against the law to eat candy less than an hour and a half before church service.

In Winona Lake, Wisconsin, it is illegal to eat ice cream at a counter on Sunday. And don't expect to order a slice of cherry pie a la mode in Kansas on the Lord's Day. No restaurant is allowed to serve it unless they're willing to run afoul of local police. Marbles, Dominoes, and yo-yos are also banned on Sundays in a handful of states.

*Women and the Law*

Not surprisingly, many of the antiquated statutes passed in the late 1800s and early 1900s were aimed at protecting the fairer sex from unwanted attention or less-than-flattering reputations. For example, an old city ordinance in Cleveland, Ohio prohibits women from wearing patent leather shoes in public. The reason? Shiny footwear could afford a nearby gentleman an unintentional peep show.

In many parts of the country, the price of beauty can be stiff. Women in Florida, for example, can be fined for falling asleep under a dryer in a hair salon. And if you're a single thrill-seeker, head some place else. The sunshine state also prohibits unmarried women from parachuting on Sundays.

Forget about trying to publicly adjust your stockings in either Dennison Texas or BristolTennessee. Performing such a lewd act could land you a sentence of up to twelve months in the state penitentiary.

If you're a woman living in Michigan, you might want to check with your husband before heading to the hair stylist. According to state law, your hair belongs to your spouse and you'll need his permission before you can alter it. When visiting Charlotte, North Carolina, don't plan on packing light. According to city law, you must be swathed in at least 16 yards of fabric before stepping out into public. Even in fashion forward New York City, there are laws concerning how a woman dresses. In the Big Apple, wearing clingy or body-hugging clothing carries a $25 dollar fine.

Not all old laws aimed at women are intended to preserve their virtue, however. Some were apparently designed to promote household hygiene and public safety. For example, Pittsburgh has a special cleaning ordinance on the books that bans housewives from hiding dirt under their rugs. And in Memphis, Tennessee, women can't drive a car unless there is a man with a red flag in front of the car warning the other people on the road.

*The Times are A' Changing. *

One can easily conclude that some of these silly laws were simply designed to get a laugh or to alleviate the boredom of local legislators. How else could you explain the following Texas law? "When two railroad trains meet at a crossing, each shall stop and neither shall proceed until the other has passed." But as for the rest, you can rest assured they reflect the public standards of the time. In fact, if you want to study how public values have changed over the years, there is no better place to start than with your state and local statutes. Not only will you glean some insight into our past prejudices, but also our best intentions. After all, who but a well-intentioned public official would make it a crime to molest butterflies in California?

Source: https://www.legalzoom.com/articles/top-craziest-laws-still-on-the-books


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> *I once picked up a young couple and their Walrus.*


 Coo coo cachoo


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

Russ Reed said:


> Coo coo cachoo


LMAO!


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Like I said, service dogs and therapy dogs. I can't think of a reason why you would legitimately deny someone their right and their need. However, some State or local governments have laws that allow people to take emotional support animals into public places.


What about aleries? A number of people are allergic to dogs. Either the driver themselves or a future rider could be allergic to it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> What about aleries? A number of people are allergic to dogs. Either the driver themselves or a future rider could be allergic to it.


If the driver is allergic and the dog is an ADA dog and not a pet, the driver is required to wait for another driver to take the pax, not just show up and cancel. If a pax is allergic after a trip, they are probably allergic no matter where they go. The amount of dander from one dog on one trip should be minimal. If there is a problem let them know you took an ADA dog. I'd like to be there when they complain.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> LMAO!


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

The Perfect Solution:


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ive picked up pax that had very small dog. she's rode with me twice with dog but she's only one that's brought a dog. it was so small I didn't say anything but I would if it was a big dog.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> The Perfect Solution:


Can we use the same set up for drunks?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

FAC said:


> Can we use the same set up for drunks?


That's scary, I thought the same thing as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Reminds me of the early automobiles with the "mother-in-law seat."


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Tough to beat Aunt Edna on the roof.


----------

